# SQWIB's Chocolate Peanut Butter Cake (Downsized)



## GaryHibbert (Apr 12, 2016)

I’ve been wanting to make a somewhat scaled down version of this cake for some time now.  Scaled down, as the regular version is supposed to make 24 servings!   Now I had a little trouble believing the 24 servings part, but SQWIB did say that nobody could eat more than one piece, and it didn’t look like the slices were all that big.  More on that later. 

I haven’t included the recipe. You can find it in SQWIB’s original post here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154276/peanut-butter-brownie-cake#post_1538083

Since it was Miss Linda’s birthday, I decided to make it as a birthday cake.  Now, it’s pretty obvious I’m definitely* not* a pastry chef, as it took me basically all day to make this desert.  I also discovered that icing a cake with a full sized rubber scraper is a *bad* idea—it took me as long to clean up the cake plate and make it presentable as it took to ice the cake.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I had already planned to make only 2 layers of brownie and 1 layer of peanut butter mixture.  Good thing too, as it is an unbelievably rich desert!!!

As I said, it was Miss Linda’s birthday cake, so I used the heart shaped pans, completely lined with parchment paper.  First up, I made the peanut butter filling, and put it in the freezer for 3 hours to firm up.  I obviously should have packed it a lot tighter, as it was pretty crumbly when the cake was finished—didn’t photograph very nicely--kinda looks like a cork board.













P1050063.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






Then it was time for the brownies.  I have to admit that I got lazy and cheated somewhat (somewhat????)  at this stage.  I used a prepackaged brownie mix (2 packages actually)—Ghirardelli Triple Chocolate Brownie.  FYI it makes *fantastic* brownies.













P1050066.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






The mix was put into 2 heart shaped pans (fully lined with parchment paper) and baked.  Then the brownies were put on racks to cool before assembly. 

While they were cooling, I mixed up the icing.  I made the full recipe of icing, as SQWIB had mentioned that they ran out.  It turned out to be *way* too much.  After icing the cake, this is what was left over—that’s a normal sized coffee mug beside the container.













P1050082.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






Now it’s time for the assembly.  First a layer of brownie, topped with icing.













P1050069.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






Then the peanut butter layer, topped with icing.













P1050070.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






Then the second layer of brownie.













P1050071.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






Then a nice thick coating of icing all over.













P1050073.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






Added a few mini Reese’s Pieces as decorations.

And, of course, what’s a birthday cake without candles?













P1050079.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






Cleanup was a real breeze.













P1050068.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






A shot of the cake after I had plated a dainty slice each.  It’s pretty obvious that the peanut butter mix needed more cream for moisture, and should have been packed a lot tighter—not real pretty. I cut us each a normal (for us) sized piece, but neither one of us was able to eat the whole serving.  That’s *NEVER* happened before!!   Not real sure just why, but I'm afraid my cake isn't anywhere near as pretty as the one the ladies made for SQWIB.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















P1050086.JPG



__ GaryHibbert
__ Apr 12, 2016






This is a truly delicious cake, but Lord is it rich!!  Just as an example, the icing alone had 1½ pounds of butter and 2½ cups of icing sugar.  It is RICH.  RICH.  RICH.    Oh, by the way, did I mention just how rich this cake is?

We loved it. 

So if you want a truly decadent desert, we would both highly recommend you try this cake.  *It is delicious!!!!*

Hats off to SQWIB.  I would give him another well deserved POINT, but I guess one is all I’m allowed to give.

Thanks for looking.

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Apr 13, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> I’ve been wanting to make a somewhat scaled down version of this cake for some time now.  Scaled down, as the regular version is supposed to make 24 servings!   Now I had a little trouble believing the 24 servings part, but SQWIB did say that nobody could eat more than one piece, and it didn’t look like the slices were all that big.  More on that later.
> I cut us each a normal (for us) sized piece, but neither one of us was able to eat the whole serving.  That’s *NEVER* happened before!!   Not real sure just why, but I'm afraid my cake isn't anywhere near as pretty as the one the ladies made for SQWIB.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you nailed it and the cake looks perty to me! And you are correct, it is "RICH".


----------



## seenred (Apr 13, 2016)

Good morning Gary...Holy Cow!  That looks and sounds amazing!  My 2 biggest weaknesses are chocolate and peanut butter...and when you put them together?  Forget about it!!  A match made in heaven!

Thanks to you (and to SQWIB as well) for posting this...I'm pretty sure I gotta try this!

Point!

Red


----------



## gary s (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice Job Gary, Cake looks Great   I love Reese's     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## tropics (Apr 13, 2016)

Gary you nailed that one,going to have to change your name to "The Cake Man" Fantastic looking Cake Points

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Apr 13, 2016)

Ice cream on the side with mine please!!!!   Dang nab it there, that looks scrumptious - great job,,, I would be in cake heaven with that,,, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2016)

OMG---That looks Mighty Tasty, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However it's easy to see how rich it really is!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Too much for us---I think we'll have to stick to my Meltaways.

Great Thread too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Dude you nailed it and the cake looks perty to me! And you are correct, it is "RICH".


Thanks SQWIB. This cake is almost too rich to eat--almost.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> Good morning Gary...Holy Cow!  That looks and sounds amazing!  My 2 biggest weaknesses are chocolate and peanut butter...and when you put them together?  Forget about it!!  A match made in heaven!
> 
> Thanks to you (and to SQWIB as well) for posting this...I'm pretty sure I gotta try this!
> 
> ...


Thanks Red, and thanks for the point.  If you do try it, take my advice re: size of serving.  Figure out what you figure you can eat, and then cut that in half.  

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice Job Gary, Cake looks Great   I love Reese's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary and for the point.  You'll love it, but take my advice to Red in his reply.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2016)

tropics said:


> Gary you nailed that one,going to have to change your name to "The Cake Man" Fantastic looking Cake Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie, and for the point.  But.....ALL credit for this amazing cake go to SQWIB

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Ice cream on the side with mine please!!!!   Dang nab it there, that looks scrumptious - great job,,, I would be in cake heaven with that,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DS, and thanks for the point.  Yeah, I was kinda thinking that if it was warmed up a bit and served with a nice dollop of ice cream......................

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG---That looks Mighty Tasty, Gary!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John, and thanks for the point.  Really, all you have to do is think of this as a humungous meltaway--REALLY humungous!!

Gary


----------



## b-one (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks great! I would just eat brownie personally,but I'm not a frosting fan either.
Apparently your a cradle robber and a soon to be cake master!:biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 13, 2016)

Gary, looks awesome & very tasty my friend !   Thumbs Up   You done a great job, please wish Miss Linda a belated Happy Birthday from us !

:BD:


----------



## foamheart (Apr 14, 2016)

Sounds delicious to me too! 

So I am guessing you got BIG spouse points! Delicious and you made it. We are talking a week at the hunting/fishing camp points!

Happy Happy Ms. Linda.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 14, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Thanks Richie, and for the point.  But.....*ALL credit for this amazing cake go to SQWIB*
> 
> Gary


Wrong!

This is your baby, you get all the credit! ..again, well played sir!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 17, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks great! I would just eat brownie personally,but I'm not a frosting fan either.
> Apparently your a cradle robber and a soon to be cake master!:biggrin:



Haha  That's what she calls me to.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 17, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Gary, looks awesome & very tasty my friend !   Thumbs Up   You done a great job, please wish Miss Linda a belated Happy Birthday from us !
> 
> :BD:



Thanks Justin.  And Miss Linda says thanks too.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 17, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Sounds delicious to me too!
> 
> So I am guessing you got BIG spouse points! Delicious and you made it. We are talking a week at the hunting/fishing camp points!
> 
> Happy Happy Ms. Linda.



Oh yeah.  BIG time points.  I didn't think it was possible, but I finally served Miss Linda a desert that was just TOO RICH for her.  She finally had to give up and leave most of the cake to me.  LOL

Gary


----------



## disco (Apr 18, 2016)

Definitely well done. I love the way it came out!

Points for treating your better half right.

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 18, 2016)

Disco said:


> Definitely well done. I love the way it came out!
> 
> Points for treating your better half right.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco, and thanks for the point.  Miss Linda loved it, but after we got about half way through the cake, she finally had to give up and admit that it was just too rich for her.  Never thought I would ever hear that from her.  LOL

Gary


----------

